# Stereo System in jon boat...



## airdawg11

I am thinking about putting a cd player in my jon boat with two small speakers. I kind of have an idea where to mount the speakers and cd player. I was wondering if anyone has done this in their boats. I cant find any pictures or any threads about it. Any ideas/pictures anyone has would be awesome. By the way if anyone is thinking about doing it, you can get marine cd player/speaker combos starting at $79 on basspro or amazon. Just need a water proof mounting cover which runs about $16-30 and should set about anyone, other than speaker wire and power wires.

Thanks


----------



## JMichael

Try using the search for "music" and you'll get a few hits on people talking about adding them to their boats.


----------



## bhumbertson

I built a side compartment to house the electrical and stereo.


----------



## jojo

I built mine up front in the trolling motor mounting board.


----------



## TimRich

I'll be looking to do this to mine. Already have a cd player just need some speakers and somewhere to mount it.


----------



## erictetterton

Here's what i did. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=29097


----------



## nick4203

now how long will a stereo last on a 12v car battery played at a reasonably low volume?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Take the amp/hour of your battery and compare it to what your sterio draws.

There is a math formula if you want to get really specific with it


----------



## jojo

nick4203 said:


> now how long will a stereo last on a 12v car battery played at a reasonably low volume?


I use my stereo all day long and have never ran the battery dead.


----------



## airdawg11

Thanks guys you have been alot of help. Some good ideas and good looking rigs!


----------



## Vermonster

Is your heart set on a CD player? My dad sent me his Shark audio rig that he ended up not liking on his Harley. It will link to an Iphone/Mp3 player, it has an FM radio, and also takes USB and SD Flash drives. It's got a remote too!

The sound is decent, and it's not too expensive:
https://www.sharkmotorcycleaudio.com

The last page of my build has pics!


----------



## rickybobbybend

Vermonster said:


> Is your heart set on a CD player? My dad sent me his Shark audio rig that he ended up not liking on his Harley. It will link to an Iphone/Mp3 player, it has an FM radio, and also takes USB and SD Flash drives. It's got a remote too!
> 
> The sound is decent, and it's not too expensive:
> https://www.sharkmotorcycleaudio.com
> 
> The last page of my build has pics!


Amen. CD's are just more stuff you have to mess with. And you probably have your smart phone, iPod, etc. with you already.


----------



## Paul Marx

Ipod or mps is the only way to go . All you will need to mount is the speakers . Even if they are considered waterproof they aren't . This will sound funny , we used to wrap a double layer of womens panty hose over the speaker and tywrap them back .We then sprayed a light coating of campdry on the panty hose. then mount them in place , and put the cover back on.


----------



## johnnybassboat

Anyone done satellite radio. Got it in my last couple of vehicles and really like it. I know they used to make a kit for portable use.


----------



## KevinWI

johnnybassboat said:


> Anyone done satellite radio. Got it in my last couple of vehicles and really like it. I know they used to make a kit for portable use.



I have a portable satellite radio...but I'll be fricked if I can find a cigarette lighter adapter for it. lol they don't make one for my model I can run it off of D batteries, but they wear out fast. It's a great unit otherwise...I want to bring it on the boat,but haven't yet.


----------



## BigTerp

I'll be installing this in my boat. Compact, but only plays mp3/iphone/android devices. But that's all I use anyway.

https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT2A-2-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1363187192&sr=1-1&keywords=pyle+2+channel+waterproof+mp3


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

People still buy CDs? I kid.....

:lol:


----------

